# ARA SAN JUAN submarine. Frequencies of emergency



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-42030560

https://www.facebook.com/aguasegura...361339420629/1627463133943772/?type=3&theater 

"SE SOLICITA A TODOS LOS COLEGAS RADIO AFICIONADOS Y/O BUQUES, ESTAR ATENTOS A TODAS LAS FRECUENCIAS A LA ESCUCHA DE LLAMADO DE EMERGENCIA POR PARTE DE LA TRIPULACIÓN DEL SUBMARINO "ARA SAN JUAN" , QUE SE ENCUENTRA INCOMUNICADO DESDE EL DÍA 15/11/17.
Frecuencias en TELEFONÍA y TELEGRAFÍA.
2065.0 khz 416 khz
2182.0 khz 437 khz
3023.0 khz 500 khz
3860.6 khz 42395 khz
4125.0 khz 43040 khz
4143.6 khz 84470 khz
6218.6 khz 8528.0 khz
FAVOR COMPARTIR/DIFUNDIR
ALL RADIO COLLEAGUES AND / OR VESSELS ARE REQUIRED TO BE ATTENDED TO ALL THE FREQUENCIES OF EMERGENCY CALLING BY THE CREW OF THE SUBMARINE "ARA SAN JUAN", WHICH IS UNCOMFORATED SINCE DAY 15/11 / 17
Frequencies in TELEPHONY and TELEGRAPH.
2065.0 khz 416 khz
2182.0 khz 437 khz
3023.0 khz 500 khz
3860.6 khz 42395 khz
4125.0 khz 43040 khz
4143.6 khz 84470 khz
6218.6 khz 8528.0 khz
PLEASE SHARE / SPREAD


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

HF doesn't work too well from a submerged sub...

She has launched her buoy, and it has been received...


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Troppo said:


> HF doesn't work too well from a submerged sub...
> 
> She has launched her buoy, and it has been received...


VLF & ULF signals, below 100 KHz......Rugby station are until in use, Troppo?

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/2083700-el-ara-san-juan-hizo-siete-intentos-de-llamadas-hoy


----------



## KEITHMAR (Oct 8, 2012)

The fact that she does not appear to be able to surface , I think is very worrying?:


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I cannot see any corroboration of the reported buoy launch. Anyone?

Supposing her commander were aware of the sea conditions (strong gale/6-8 metre waves and continuing for the next 48 hours). Would he surface without propulsion supposing he could?


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Without communication, how can it be known whether or not he might have propulsion?

Assuming (and hoping) that her difficulties are nothing more than technical, does anybody know for how long she can remain submerged without the need to surface for air?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

An assumption Barrie but clearly a possibility.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

40 minutes ago: 

A SUBMARINE missing for five days with 44 crew members on board had reported a mechanical breakdown in its final communication, Argentina’s Navy have revealed.

However the organisation said final satellite calls did not come from the submarine itself, dimming hopes that those on board had survived.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

*Argentine submarine*

What ever may have gone wrong let us all pray for their safety and return to their home port and loved ones.They are our seafaring brethren.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

You may find this,from CNN, of interest...and perhaps some hope?

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/11/20/americas/argentina-submarine-what-we-know/index.html

geoff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

The advances in today's technology give those frightened submariners a slim chance of rescue. I hope and pray that they will make it ashore.

The events bring to mind the HMS Truculent disaster in 1950, which we all followed as the wireless reports came through:

http://www.submarinewarfare.uk/britsubtruculent.html

Taff


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It's my own understanding (and I might well be wrong) that the modern major submarines, by some wonder of science, can survive submerged at depth for far longer than any submarines of times past. (e.g. Thetis, Truculent etc.)

Does anybody know the maximum fully-submerged survival time in the present case?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Earlier this month I was on a tour of HMS Ocelot, a diesel electric sub at the Chatham Historic Dockyard, where she was built. 

The lady conducting the tour was explaining the emergency escape process in the first space we entered, the forward torpedo room. If time was a factor, and there was no chance of climbing into the suits, you had a bunch of tubes situated on the deckhead from which you breathed while waiting for your turn going up through the escape hatch, and then your life was in your own hands as you rose to the surface breathing out slowly.

I thought to myself this is not a situation you ever want to be in.

I think Merchant Navy personnel have a natural negative view of submarines for historical reasons, but you can't deny those that manned them deserve a high degree of admiration. That was a hard way to go to (and under) the sea.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I did an overnight trip in an Oberon Class sub (I was an officer in the RANR) many years ago. Never, ever, ever again...

Poor bastards.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Went to an RPC on RAN Ovens in Sembawang in 1973 which was a monumental piss up. How they lived in those things beats me especially in the tropics. Hope this turns out for the goood poor devils.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Barrie Youde said:


> It's my own understanding (and I might well be wrong) that the modern major submarines, by some wonder of science, can survive submerged at depth for far longer than any submarines of times past. (e.g. Thetis, Truculent etc.)
> 
> Does anybody know the maximum fully-submerged survival time in the present case?


It is reported as seven days.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I have read that up to 14 days or more for an adequate supply of emergency power, food and oxygen but the may be for a text book situation such as parked in the deep end of a municipal swimming pool.

Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#16 

Many thanks.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Apols for the thread aside but I rate the German "Das Boot" as one of the best WW2 films/series.


Yes. Great.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> ps.. Returning to the nub of the thread I only came across one (with capitals) RN Submariner in the 60's and to say the least he was a very different breed from the rest of us..


Oh yes......


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Última hora: TVE informa que una explosión a bordo destrozó el submarino y todos tripulantes han muerto.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jan7 said:


> Última hora: TVE informa que una explosión a bordo destrozó el submarino y todos tripulantes han muerto.


Breaking news TVE informs that an explosion on board destroyed the submarine and all crew members have died.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

And the following article appeared in the argentinean newspaper La Nación:

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/2084923-nuevo-parte-de-la-armada-sobre-el-submarino-ara-san-juan

Submarino ARA San Juan: la Armada confirmó un "evento violento consistente con una explosión" y continúa la búsqueda

Submarine ARA San Juan: the Navy confirmed a "violent event consistent with an explosion" and the search continues

El vocero de la fuerza, el capitán Enrique Balbi, dijo que recibieron esa información a través del embajador argentino en Austria, Rafael Grossi

The spokesman of the force, Captain Enrique Balbi, said that they received this information through the Argentine ambassador in Austria, Rafael Grossi

A ocho días de la desaparición del submarino ARA San Juan, el vocero de la Armada Argentina, Enrique Balbi, aseguró hoy que el Gobierno recibió información a través del embajador argentino en Austria, Rafael Grossi, de que "hubo un evento anómalo, singular, corto, violento y no nuclear, consistente con una explosión" en la zona del último contacto del navío.

Eight days after the disappearance of the submarine ARA San Juan, the spokesman of the Argentine Navy, Enrique Balbi, assured today that the Government received information through the Argentine ambassador in Austria, Rafael Grossi, that "there was an anomalous, singular event, short, violent and non-nuclear, consistent with an explosion "in the area of the last contact of the ship.

"Se recibió una información sobre un evento anómalo, singular, corto, violento y no nuclear, consistente con una explosión", apuntó. Balbi dijo que la novedad "coincide" con el dato aportado ayer por la agencia internacional Ismerlo, especializada en el rescate de submarinos siniestrados, sobre el registro de un "ruido" a apenas 30 millas de la última localización del navío.

We received information about an anomalous, singular, short, violent and non-nuclear event, consistent with an explosion," he said. Balbi said the novelty "coincides" with the data provided yesterday by the international agency Ismerlo, specializing in the rescue of sinister submarines, on the record of a "noise" just 30 miles from the last location of the ship.

Balbi dijo que la novedad "coincide" con el dato aportado ayer por la agencia internacional Ismerlo, especializada en el rescate de submarinos siniestrados, sobre el registro de un "ruido" a apenas 30 millas de la última localización del navío.

Balbi said this news "matches" with the data provided yesterday by the international agency Ismerlo, specializing in the rescue of sinister submarines, abot the register of a "noise" just 30 miles from the last location of the ship.

El hallazgo de la "anomalía hidroacústica" obligó, anoche, al envío de buques con capacidad de sonares y telefonía subacuática y dos aeronaves de Estados Unidos y Brasil, para que verifiquen si allí se encontraba el ARA San Juan.

The finding of the "hydroacoustic anomaly" forced, last night, the sending of vessels with sonar and underwater telephony capacity and two aircraft from the United States and Brazil, to verify if the ARA San Juan was there.

"Los dos informes dan casi el mismo punto y casi el mismo área. Estamos hablando de un área de 125 kilómetros de radio", precisó.

"The two reports give almost the same point and almost the same area, we are talking about an area of 125 kilometers of radius," he said.

La ubicación registrada del ARA San Juan en su última comunicación había sido el golfo San Jorge, a 432 kilómetros de la costa (240 millas náuticas), al sudeste de la península Valdés, en Chubut.

The registered location of ARA San Juan in its last communication was the San Jorge Gulf, 432 kilometers from the coast (240 nautical miles), southeast of the Valdés peninsula, in Chubut.

"No sabemos la causa que produjo en ese lugar, en esa fecha, un evento de estas características", remarcó el vocero de la fuerza.
"We do not know the cause that produced in that place, on that date, an event of these characteristics," remarked the spokesman of the force.

Balbi señaló que continúa el operativo para dar con el San Juan: "En consecuencia, seguimos buscando. Hasta tener evidencia concreta de dónde está el submarino y nuestros 44 tripulantes". Y añadió: "En cuando a cualquier hipótesis o conjetura, hasta que no tengamos evidencia certera, no podemos afirmar ninguna afirmación concluyente, valga la redundancia".

Balbi said the operation continues to find the San Juan: "As a result, we continue to search, until we have concrete evidence of where the submarine and our 44 crew members are." He added: "As for any hypothesis or conjecture, until we have accurate evidence, we can not affirm any conclusive statement, worth the redundancy."

El nuevo parte de la Armada generó indignación entre los familiares de los 44 tripulantes. "Son unos desgraciados, nos mintieron", aseveró Itatí Leguizamón, esposa del cabo primero Germán Oscar Suárez.

The new information of the Navy generated indignation among the relatives of the 44 crew members. "They are miserable, they lied to us," said Itatí Leguizamón, wife of Corporal Germán Oscar Suárez.



El ARA San Juan es un submarino de ataque construido en Alemania en 1985. En 2004 se le realizó una reparación denominada "de media vida". Un comunicado de aquel momento afirmaba que los arreglos extenderían la vida del navío por 30 años.

The ARA San Juan is an attack submarine built in Germany in 1985. In 2004 a repair called "half life" was made. A statement from that time stated that the arrangements would extend the life of the ship for 30 years.

Very sad news, if confirmed.

Tomi.


----------



## KEITHMAR (Oct 8, 2012)

Muy completo Tu infomacion, TOMI Gracias. Es Muy Muy triste! Your information is complete Tomi Thank YOU.! Very very sad. ..... The People ARE NOT HAPPY!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Most sad. However I am not sure that the navy was devious in its release of information. It looks as if the hydroacoustic report was not immediately to their hand and came from foreign intelligence.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Have they actually found the sub yet?

John T


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Have they actually found the sub yet?
> 
> John T


Not at the time of this report a few hours ago.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-42126276

Taff


----------

